# cleaning cabinet doors and drawers before painting...



## Any Season (Nov 19, 2007)

Any suggestions on cleaning cabinet doors. There is a factory coating on there already but there is some grime on there that needs to come off. The homeowner was asking me about dipping them in muriatic acid and I thought that would be a little too caustic. Thoughts?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

TSP? AKA Trisodium orthophosphate.


----------



## Any Season (Nov 19, 2007)

That was what I suggested. Would you dip them though? This woman kept mentioning a dipping/cleaning process that I couldn't place.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

I see no reason to dip them, unless she is think of the dip tanks used in stripping cabinet doors. I would clean with Challenger, it works great on kitchen grease and rinses well.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Take them to your shop and "dip" them with a rag. What _they_ believe is what _they_ know.

Do your best to NOT handle them after wiping thoroughly. Nitrile (NBR) gloves are the best for this sort of work.


----------



## Any Season (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks man. Where can I find 'Challenger'?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

http://challengercleaner.com/buy.php


You are S.O.L.


----------



## Any Season (Nov 19, 2007)

Damn. Is there any way you could order it then ship to me and I'll send you a money order? Jokes.


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

If the grime ain't that bad, I'd start with dish soap, and a dish scrub pad.... Unless it's worse, then follow the above mentioned recommendations...


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Kitchen cabinets? If it's grease, lighter fluid or naptha works great.


.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Those green "scrubby" pads do work wonders. WD 40 is an excellent grease cutter!!!!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

I use lighter fluid (Naphthalene) for everything!!! Wanna get grease/oil outta yer jeans, spot soak with Ronsonol, then wash as normal.












http://www.jamesdire.net/ronsonol.jpg


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

try windex, cuts the grease (if its oil from hand use) or alcohol


----------

